# Such ugly colors... So why do I want it so bad?



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

I want! 2011 Altamira LTD


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh dear God! I threw up those colors once.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

wow... as ugly as it is I like it. I don't want a Fuji though. Just my personal preference.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

you better be wicked fast...because if I pass you on that thing, I'm pointing and laughing.

truly hideous.


----------



## rfrancisco (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like a Pablo Picasso painting.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Just a guess, but for me the appeal is that it doesn't look like every other bike out on the road. Maybe it's not so much the colors themselves, but the fact that it is pretty unique.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

That thing is hideous. I'll even take red/black/white over it.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

I think I like it because it is different too. Not just black/white/red or yellow. It does remind me of some sort of abstract painting also. I might be riding this next season. I wonder if they have a kit to match. Now that would be sick.

Oxtox, you can try.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I like it.


----------



## skizzle86 (Apr 15, 2010)

+1 I like it.


----------



## esac (Jun 1, 2010)

does it come with a whopper, fries and drink?


----------



## AllezCat (Jun 2, 2006)

Team Burger King?


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Give them credit for trying something new. "Gee, should this year's Ventoux Expert Pro SL 6000 be black with red and white grahpics? What if we spiced it up be making it a white bike with black and red graphics? Or, go with me on this, a red frame with black and white accents?"


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I like it a lot also, because it's different.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I like it quite a bit. Mostly because its not White, black or red.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

It's beautiful...much moreso than most of the red/black/white stuff out nowadays.

edit:
Also, Race that truck, Dale!


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

The color is not that bad. It's something different when the majority of the bike makers will use black, white, red, blue etc.


----------



## z5Thor (Jun 29, 2010)

I like it. Great looking frame, unique paint. The paint was inspired by caveman paintings.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (Aug 11, 2009)

Waiting to hear back from my Rep when they will be available.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I like it except for the bar tape which doesn't seem to match.


----------

